# KotOR - Manaan - Sith Basis - Trainingsraum



## Rosini (24. Januar 2005)

Hi Community!

Mich hat wieder das Star Wars Fieber gepackt. Ich bin nun mit meiner Gemeinschaft auf Manaan in der Sith Basis. Dort gibt es ein gewisses Schleusensystem. Wenn man es da durch schafft, hat man die Möglichkeit zu einem Trainingsraum zu kommen. Bilder der Kamera in diesem Raum zeigen einen Selkath und einen dunklen Jedi-Ritter. Doch sobald ich vor der Trainingsraumtüre stehe, bekomm ich diese einfach nicht auf. Ich habe vergebens gesucht die Türe mit meinen Sicherheitstalent aufzubekommen.

Desweiteren habe ich versucht alle nur denkbaren Systeme in dieser Basis zu überlasten. Auch mit erfolg, jedoch bleibt auch wieder die geheimnisvolle Trainingsraumtüre verschlossen? Was kann ich tun, um in diesen Trainingsraum zu gelangen? Es kommt mir nämlich seltsam vor, was ein Selkath bei den Sith, in einem Trainingsraum zu suchen hat 
Ich würde mich riesig über jegliche Art von Hilfe freuen 

MfG, Rosini


----------



## WackyWildWorm (24. Januar 2005)

Rosini am 24.01.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community!
> 
> Mich hat wieder das Star Wars Fieber gepackt. Ich bin nun mit meiner Gemeinschaft auf Manaan in der Sith Basis. Dort gibt es ein gewisses Schleusensystem. Wenn man es da durch schafft, hat man die Möglichkeit zu einem Trainingsraum zu kommen. Bilder der Kamera in diesem Raum zeigen einen Selkath und einen dunklen Jedi-Ritter. Doch sobald ich vor der Trainingsraumtüre stehe, bekomm ich diese einfach nicht auf. Ich habe vergebens gesucht die Türe mit meinen Sicherheitstalent aufzubekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du musst  erst in der Cantina mit einem Selkath reden, damit der dir steckt, dass ein paar Jugendliche Selkath verschwunden sind. Dann siehst du an dieser Stelle einen Selkath-Söldner, der die Tür aufmacht. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Rosini (25. Januar 2005)

Danke. Das hat geholfen


----------



## WackyWildWorm (25. Januar 2005)

Rosini am 25.01.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Das hat geholfen



Schön, dass ich helfen konnte. Habe das Spiel vor 5 min. durchgespielt. Sehr schönes Star Wars Flair  Bleib dran, es lohnt sich!

Noch 2-3 Wochen bis Teil 2!!! *Ggg*


----------



## Rosini (26. Januar 2005)

WackyWildWorm am 25.01.2005 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 25.01.2005 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ja nicht so, als ob ich das Spiel das erste mal durchspiele^^ Ich bin jetzt beim 4ten Mal und der Manaan Trainingsraum in der Sithbasis ist mir noch nie so aufgefallen. Aber ich kann dir zustimmen: StarWars Flair ohne Ende und eine Atemberaubende Story. Teil 2 hab ich mir schon bestellt und hoffe, dass er ähnlichen Tiefgang besitzt, wie Teil 1..

MfG, Rosini


----------

